# Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath :( (rude graphic pics inside)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a first for me for sure. I caught it early but po8 week old Goli has paraphimosis.  He was neutered last week, do you think that has anything to do with it?

http://ratguide.com/health/reproductive/paraphimosis.php

Ideopathic paraphimosis- Head of penis unable to retract into sheath. Penis very red. Rat licking the penis in a frantic manner.

I also saw this on the Figure (case history)
_There is a possibility that develpmental delays due to being hand raised may have had something to do with this._

now THIS makes sense since working backwards I think Goli was about 2.5 weeks old when Brittni brought him hom from the feeder tank but still...poor Goli. 

It sounds so easy to lubricate the penis and wheedle it back inside the sheath. I would like to tell you that little pink feller doesn't wheedle well.

I tried Fuciderm (antibiotic wound ointment), petroleum jelly and finally before bed I tried sugar as well as a bit of metacam for discomfort. I let him run on the bed until 3 am (he had a blast...found some stuffing in my comforter he could pull out :roll
The swelling seemed to be a bit less after the sugar, but its still Out this morning.
I am going to lube him up really well before I leave because moisture is important. Drying out could lead to serious complications, infection, etc.

Does anyone have any tips for me and Goli? Bedding, different things to try, how to wheedle better (am I doing it wrong?) etc?
How long before I take him to the vet? The 7 week old boy in the case history was treated for 2 days at home and it went back in on its own.

And now the rude pics...the indignity of it all. :lol:


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath  (rude graphic pics insid*

I have no suggestions, but that has got to be uncomfortable for the poor little guy.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath  (rude graphic pics insid*

Don't worry he got metacam, poor little bugger.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath  (rude graphic pics insid*

I am very happy to report that Mr. Willy has returned back home


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath  (rude graphic pics insid*

thats a first.....0.o


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath  (rude graphic pics insid*

I'm sure for the sake of another picture session he forced Mr Willy back home, and made sure he's well and truly grounded for his appearance! LOL

It's very good news - my non-existent man bits send their sympathies to Goli for this particular mis-adventure :lol:


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Paraphimosis - Poor Goliath  (rude graphic pics insid*

Glad it's better. I just had to say, that second picture - the look on his face is PRICELESS, considering the situation! Just an innocent "whatchoo lookin' at?" face!


----------

